# Feeding & Caring for a Wether?



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

From the information I have gathered throughout the forum, a *wether* should eat the following:

Goat Feed:









Loose Mineral 24/7:








-Grass Hay 24/7

-Water 24/7

-Baking Soda 24/7


Care for the wether:
-Get A Hoof Trim Monthly
-Be Dewormed as needed, test fecal every month or so under microscope. 
-CD&T Booster every 3 months.

My questions include:
-How much Goat Feed should a full size (not miniature) wether eat daily?
-What vaccines should a wether get on a yearly bases?
-Am I missing anything?


I think that is all my questions. I could have sworn I had more just a second ago. But my memory fails me on what they were.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

Full size should have about 2 cups. I am pretty positive. 
Vacc.? Not sure.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 25, 2012)

You do not give a CDT booster every three months. It is once a year. I also give a BOSE shot once a year.

2 cups is probably the normal amount. Although I am one who believes you don't need to give grain unless your goat is skinny. Mine stay fat without it for the most part, so only certain goats at my farm get grain. Milkers, bucks, babies.

Dry does and wether don't usually get any grain at my house unless they are low on the pecking order and don't get enough hay.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like a lot of grain for a wether. Mine get about a cup and they are still too fat.

CD&T is once yearly after their initial boosters as kids. No other vaccines necessary.

And feet done when they need it. Could be twice a year, could be twice a month. Same with worming. Look under their eyelids and check for redness. If he's pale, he needs worming. If he's red, he should be fine. And if you see worms in his poop, it's tapeworms. Those require different wormers.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay, so once he is over 1 year (I am assuming that is when they are considered an adult by), he doesn't really *need* grain anymore? How much grain should a kid eat?
CD&T Booster once a year. Got it. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd grain a higher amount till he was 2. They fully mature at 3. But since you don't need him to really do anything (like breed, milk, make weight for slaughter), you don't have to give very much.   Start out with a cup and half and see how he looks after a few months. If he's getting chubby, take him down a bit. There's no real exact science to it. You can ask 100 people, get 100 answers, and have 100 healthy animals. Just see what works best for him.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

You don't need to feed a wether grain unless it is a growing kid. Otherwise, it's just an added, unneeded expense. Your goat will be fine on hay, loose minerals, and fresh water alone.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

My wethers only ever get grass hay.  They are healthy looking, but not skinny and not fat, healthy.


----------

